# have you had an invitation to a meeting?



## easydoesit (Feb 20, 2015)

We received a call asking us to come to a meeting in Pensacola, FL to discuss DRI, with the sponsor supposedly being Interval International and RCI.  As with all things related to DRI, we are wary.  Has anyone else received such an invitation?  Or gone to such a meeting?  It doesn't seem like there would be enough DRI people in the Pensacola, FL area to have a meeting with II and RCI.


----------



## TUGBrian (Feb 20, 2015)

you will find a good number of "transfer companies" use tactics like this to attract owners to their presentations.

I doubt very much that RCI or II have any knowledge of the meeting.


----------



## kalima (Feb 20, 2015)

*beware*

doesnt' sound like DRI....sounds like another company who will try to sell you their 'goods'....run Forest run!


----------



## Passepartout (Feb 20, 2015)

Oh, it's a 'meeting', all right. You'll know what type when you walk in and the guys in suits just about equal the attendees, and they find a reason to swipe your credit card and require that both husband and wife are in attendance.

Be wary. Be VERY wary. I see wolves circling the flock of sheep.

Jim


----------



## pedro47 (Feb 20, 2015)

easydoesit said:


> We received a call asking us to come to a meeting in Pensacola, FL to discuss DRI, with the sponsor supposedly being Interval International and RCI.  As with all things related to DRI, we are wary.  Has anyone else received such an invitation?  Or gone to such a meeting?  It doesn't seem like there would be enough DRI people in the Pensacola, FL area to have a meeting with II and RCI.



Are they paying for dinner. High pressure sell to purchase points.


----------



## Lydlady (Feb 20, 2015)

We just had a "meeting" on Valentine's Day... with DRI.  I normally don't bother with these things but we hadn't made Valentine's Day plans, usually avoid the crowds on that day.  I have to admit it was an excellent dinner.  And yes, they put on the pressure.  DH seemed to want to go along with it, but I talked him out of it.  

By the way, we were told this was supposed to be an info/ transformation meeting for former owners of Monarch and ILX.


----------



## artringwald (Feb 20, 2015)

Passepartout said:


> Oh, it's a 'meeting', all right. You'll know what type when you walk in and the guys in suits just about equal the attendees, and they find a reason to swipe your credit card and require that both husband and wife are in attendance.
> 
> Be wary. Be VERY wary. I see wolves circling the flock of sheep.
> 
> Jim



Excellent advice. I would not give them a credit card or any personal information.


----------



## pedro47 (Feb 21, 2015)

Lydlady said:


> We just had a "meeting" on Valentine's Day... with DRI.  I normally don't bother with these things but we hadn't made Valentine's Day plans, usually avoid the crowds on that day.  I have to admit it was an excellent dinner.  And yes, they put on the pressure.  DH seemed to want to go along with it, but I talked him out of it.
> 
> By the way, we were told this was supposed to be an info/ transformation meeting for former owners of Monarch and ILX.



How long was the meeting?


----------



## gerena (Feb 21, 2015)

Yes--very high pressure.  We did it in April.  DRI had bought out ILX.  Thought it sounded like a great idea so we were ready to go with it, until I started reading all the stuff that we had to initial.   Didn't line up with what they told us.  So we told them we would sign and think it over and rescind if necessary.  They didn't like that and later found out that our "agent" would lose his commission if we backed out later.  They just didn't want us to back out later.  We "smelled a rat" but .....  So as we went home for the hour drive we talked about it.  

Went on TUG and other websites and it was a no go for us.  So then had to do the rescending letters to get out.  There was no problem and they refunded all our money. We also contacted our credit card company.

Don't do this.  It was so nice with ILX and the weeks.  I have yet to understand all this points, borrowing, must use by, etc. etc with DRI.  Was on the phone with them today trying to make sense of my points on my account page.  Takes more than just a phone call.

I am so happy for TUG.  They saved my day!


----------



## TMG (Feb 21, 2015)

*Dinner was Excellent*

Spent three hours at the Crowne Plaza in Cherry Hill, NJ back in December. 
Professional presentation with video from DRI President.

Received a 1 out of 5 chance at a $100 Visa card - didn't win; and a Diamond Relaxation Reward for 3 days/2 nights midweek accommodations at another DRI resort.  Had to book within two weeks.  Didn't use.

They appeared to be trying to build their own RCI exchange program within the DRI world.  Was shown database of available units from their limited world of member resorts.

Basically would have had to pool all of my owned resorts as my equity buy-in so that I could then pay an additional 17K to have what I already have now, except in a much smaller trading pool to exchange through.


----------



## Lydlady (Feb 22, 2015)

pedro47 said:


> How long was the meeting?



Just like with TMG, about three hours which included dinner and a video. 

At first we were intrigued by their credit card in which we could supposedly earn points that could be used toward our maintenance fees, but were later told we weren't eligible because we didn't buy extra points like they wanted us to.


----------



## curtjones (Feb 22, 2015)

We live in Pensacola and also received an invitation.  Based on this discussion, I think we will pass.  A free dinner is not worth the trouble.


----------



## easydoesit (Feb 23, 2015)

curtjones said:


> We live in Pensacola and also received an invitation.  Based on this discussion, I think we will pass.  A free dinner is not worth the trouble.


I tried calling the phone number they gave us, and got a message that the phone is not in service. Can't even call to cancel.


----------

